# steak marinade



## Rich Koster (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm soaking NY strips in a combo of red wine, onion & garlic. Any other yummy suggestions out there?


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 20, 2009)

No, but if you send those steaks over, I'll be glad to sample them for you!


----------



## Rich Koster (Aug 20, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> No, but if you send those steaks over, I'll be glad to sample them for you!



If my wife read this over my shoulder, she would probably want me to post the rat brains smiley right about here


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 20, 2009)

Over at foodnetwork.com there are a ton of great steak/steak marinade recipes. Alton Brown (my fave) has an amazing skirt steak recipe. It is rated 5/5 stars from 154 reviews!


----------



## Rich Koster (Aug 20, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> Over at foodnetwork.com there are a ton of great steak/steak marinade recipes. Alton Brown (my fave) has an amazing skirt steak recipe. It is rated 5/5 stars from 154 reviews!



I bookmarked it for future reference, thanks. About 2 years ago we tried skirt steak for the first time. It had a mustard ginger flavor to it. My wife cooked that up and I don't remember where the recipe came from. It was good, but the mustard was a wee bit too dominant.


----------

